
Show HN: Internal positioning of all smartphones using Raspberry Pis - qrv3w
https://github.com/schollz/find-lf
======
bottled_poe
I guess a more accurate description would be "Internal positioning of all
smartphones using Raspberry Pis and FIND service".

Can I replace this line [1] with my self-hosted FIND server? If not, I don't
think the RaspPi user base (hobbyists) is closely correlated with your target
market (corporates).

1 - [https://github.com/schollz/find-
lf/blob/master/server/server...](https://github.com/schollz/find-
lf/blob/master/server/server.go#L73)

~~~
qrv3w
Yes that is a more accurate name. And, yes, you can! No need to replace the
line - you can just run that FIND-LF server with an argument "-server
yourlocalFINDserver".

